# Jay Leno live steam cars



## norman (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Guys:

This Jay Leno You Tube Stanley steamer video is really interesting. Gives a good explanation of live steam operation as well.

http://www.jaylenosgarage.com/video...=thefilter

The first White House Presidential car was a White steamer, according to Jay Leno:

http://www.jaylenosgarage.com/video...er/903981/



Fun stuff !

Norman


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Norman
Not only enjoy the website but the many programs that have interview him and his willingness to put the car(s) on the road. In this area on the of the best exhibits/collects is the Friends of Auburn Heights: http://www.auburnheights.org/index.asp
In our collection we enjoy our own steam car:


----------



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, great video. The one on the Doble was interesting, I'ld never even heard of them. 

Harvey C.


----------



## 212 degrees (Jan 13, 2008)

Charles, 

Oh, that is a very nice model car! 

Size/scale? Powered or static? Cost? Source?


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is a link for the live steam Stanley car:
http://www.ministeam.com/acatalog/Hielscher.html


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

I heard he has a big Corliss stationary too.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

This guy has more cars then carter has pills. They have had this on the Speed channel showing his complete shop and restoration of the car. Later RJD


----------

